# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  hello i need some help with .................... RUSSIAN KNOCK OFFs

## alexzevz

hii all 
how i live in israel and some suplayers started importing this stuff (in the pics)
i now hoe real british dragon looks like 
is it stuff good??
whay its coled........................too?
some one tride it ?



ugl's are not allowed to be openly talked about read the rules..........

----------


## ajfina

thats the ............made in russia, they say they r the real british dragon (wich is bull crap ) 
they look very good well made , never use it and don't know any one 
why named ur product ..............n when there is 100000 diferents name to choose for it ,don't get it
..........also known .............is another steroid manufacturer with the same name as ............, but not a 'counterfeit'-notice totally different packageing; unfortunantly ug labs cannot file patent/copyright protection so someone can take their name and get away with it..
and they have a nice website

----------


## alexzevz

yea the web is very nice 
but is the quality of the stuff is good?

----------


## ajfina

presentation is awesome , I'll give it a try , I tryed lot worse looking than those in the pass (and those looks niice) 
thats me bro

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Looks like a knockoff of the real deal. Stick with real .... products period! Look for the product name on top and green stoppers, and you should be ok.

----------


## Seajackal

> Looks like a knockoff of the real deal. Stick with real .... products period! Look for the product name on top and green stoppers, and you should be ok.


I second this! Better be safe than get a stuffed ass for those above.

----------


## alexzevz

ok! 10x for the advice 
ill stick to the ordinery .....

----------


## Darren1968

the proper British Dragon have their own website with updates & pics of their real gear on it & they tell you about stopper colours etc...

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> i now it but thers a few british dragon's



No there is not. There is ........and British Dispensary, that is it! Those pics are a knock off. I see they spent some money and tried to make them look legit with the dragon on top of the vial. Real .....products now have the special color coded cap with product name on top, & green stoppers.

----------


## ajfina

finding out about that right now XWD , let u know later

----------


## ajfina

My buddy just replyed to my question hes russian so he know's whats hes talking
Scammers bro and their gear suck.
Vadim Godlevskiy is the owner, their products are not as good as
originals. Its a knock off company trying to steal good brand name
and reputations. here in russia no one buy their crap. original BD
and LSP are much more popular. LSP rules in Russia. very popular.

a little bit of advertasing  :Smilie:

----------


## MichaelCC

all products above looks realy amazing, but as I know from my older experinces, good looking package is not everything ... but good looking presentation can sell the shitty stuff better, that's true  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

mike are u russian bro?

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for the adicional info AJ!  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

by saying ...............and LSP are much more popular... I bet sea u know allready who sayd that right?
btw u welcome

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> My buddy just replyed to my question hes russian so he know's whats hes talking
> Scammers bro and their gear suck.
> Vadim Godlevskiy is the owner, their products are not as good as
> originals. Its a knock off company trying to steal good brand name
> and reputations. here in russia no one buy their crap. original BD
> and LSP are much more popular. LSP rules in Russia. very popular.
> 
> a little bit of advertasing


'

Ive heard the same thing of LSP. Very good, high quality injectables. I have also heard they have some tabs coming out shortly too!  :Smilie:

----------


## MichaelCC

> mike are u russian bro?


No AJ I'm not from rusia, but I can speak and read russian. It's my 4-th language I know.

----------


## Seajackal

So Big Mike are you a tetra-glot like me? Cool man!

----------


## Smart-tony

> all products above looks realy amazing, but as I know from my older experinces, good looking package is not everything ... but good looking presentation can sell the shitty stuff better, that's true


Ya the stuff looks good but what's inside is a different story sometimes.You could give it a shot!Best of luck.

----------


## Retabolil2

> yea the web is very nice 
> but is the quality of the stuff is good?


injections are very painfull, this gear made in India, by BM pharmacuticals i think. same shit. nobody wants it in Russia so they sell it to Israel now  :Smilie:

----------


## Smart-tony

> injections are very painfull, this gear made in India, by BM pharmacuticals i think. same shit. nobody wants it in Russia so they sell it to Israel now


Good to know,thanks.

----------


## funbos

> No there is not. There is British Dragon and British Dispensary, that is it! Those pics are a knock off. I see they spent some money and tried to make them look legit with the dragon on top of the vial. Real BD products now have the special color coded cap with product name on top, & green stoppers.


and british pharmaceuticals lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## funbos

[QUOTE=MichaelCC]all products above looks realy amazing, but as I know from my older experinces, good looking package is not everything ...QUOTE]

yep bro ... test prop from farmadron looks like shit but IMO its the best prop on the market  :Smilie:  only farmak make better prop  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Virormone is probably the best propionate out there.

----------


## LivinItUp

OK they arent from russia.. and i have a friend that used the test e... worked for him...

----------

